# The book, which made you cry!



## Muyassar Sattarova (Jan 4, 2018)

Which book you read made you cry? It is "Conversation with God" for me, what about you?


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

The Art of Racing in the Rain......A Dog's Purpose
Just about any book with a dog as a main character will bring me to tears at some point.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Speaking of dog books - _Marley and Me_.

I also remember crying over Elmore Leonard's _Hombre _years ago.

What C.S. Harris was going to do in one of her recent books in the Sebastian St. Cyr series had me so worried I was all but crying in anticipation, but she didn't kill off the character I was worried about. 

Before I cleaned out almost all of my paper books, I had quite a few with wavy pages from tears, but the above are the ones that come to mind right now.


----------



## WordSaladTongs (Oct 14, 2013)

I cannot, will not read books where animals play a large role. Just can't do it. I'll cry before anything happens. I just don't enjoy the animal-related emotions. 

The last book that made me cry was A Little Life by Hanya Yanagihara. SO VERY GOOD!


----------



## Orchid6 (Jan 16, 2018)

To be honest, there were many  I remember Victor Hugo's "Les Misérables" and "The Hunchback of Notre Dame". I was younger when I read them and they really got me ^^ I cried also on Jules Verne's "The Adventures of Captain Hatteras" (at that time I was really young so Jules Verne was one of my favourite authors ^^ ). Those are the ones I can remember  There are also plenty which don't come into my mind now xD


----------



## Michaelshu (Mar 2, 2018)

For me it was Arch of Triumph of Erich Maria Remarque. One of my favorite writers, every novel is a piece of Art,but it is not an easy read: World war period in Europe and people's lives during it. Arch of Triumph is a novel about a refugee surgeon who tries to survive in France. Really great and sad novel. Erich Maria Remarque has quite an impressive biography check it out if you have time, I found out that he liked old manors and collected antiques. He spent his last years in this villa in Switzerland https://tranio.com/switzerland/adt/1628216/, now it is for sale. Someone will touch a piece of history...


----------



## Derz7sk (May 14, 2011)

Seems as if the dogs sometimes have it, all right. I read Old Yeller and howled. 
I also remember getting deep into one of the Leatherstocking books by Fenimore Cooper (maybe The Pathfinder) and weeping when the simple hunter was scorned by a chick. (I happened to have been scorned myself not long before.)


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

For me, it was _The High King_ by Lloyd Alexander, from the _Chronicles of Prydain_ series.

Throughout the series, Taran was doing everything he could to become a hero and win the heart of the girl he loved. Until the end when he realized that the only decision left for him was to give up everything to do the right thing for the people. Just those last few pages had me in tears.

Even after all these decades, I won't read that book when anyone else is around as it still chokes me up.


----------



## Stevej37334 (Jun 2, 2017)

The ending of I Am Watching You by Teresa Driscoll got me.


----------



## VioletVal (Jul 26, 2010)

_Mockingjay_, the final book in the Hunger Games Trilogy.


----------



## akscribe (Nov 5, 2016)

I am not a crier but came close with The Book Thief.


----------



## rchapman1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Collen McCullough's Thorn Birds.


----------



## MissingAlaska (Apr 28, 2014)

Oddly enough, 11/22/63 by Stephen King. The relationship between the narrator (Jake) and Sadie was touching. I couldn't help but think that he was writing about his relationship with Tabitha -- a deep and unrelenting love mixed with tragedy.  It's the only King book that I can say that about.


----------



## TwistedWisteria (Jun 3, 2018)

A few over the years, but the one that springs most readily to mind is Private Peaceful by Michael Morpurgo. Simple, gentle, beautiful and heartbreaking. Such a quality writer.

Don't even bother with the film though, not a patch on the book as is so often the case. Worse than that, it actually lessens the story in my opinion. So glad I read it before I watched the film.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Pretty much anything by Nicholas Sparks (which I seldom read anymore) and Jamie Ford (who I adore) will make me cry.


----------



## SpawnOfStark (Jul 25, 2018)

MissingAlaska said:


> Oddly enough, 11/22/63 by Stephen King. The relationship between the narrator (Jake) and Sadie was touching. I couldn't help but think that he was writing about his relationship with Tabitha -- a deep and unrelenting love mixed with tragedy. It's the only King book that I can say that about.


This made me cry too. Loved that book.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2018)

Jeff Tanyard said:


> When I was a kid, it was _Where the Red Fern Grows._


My kid too, when he was 7 yrs old.

And since dogs are getting a lot of love, I'll be contrary and add CLEO: the cat who mended a family by Helen Brown. I cried and I laughed. https://www.amazon.com/Cleo-Cat-Who-Mended-Family-ebook/dp/B003IYI73M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1533083007&sr=8-1&keywords=cleo+memoir


----------



## papair (Aug 2, 2018)

ellenoc said:


> Speaking of dog books - _Marley and Me_.


very very sad for me


----------



## haruver (Aug 2, 2018)

The Five People You Meet in Heaven by Mitch Albom. A guy named Eddie dies and meets the five people who altered the course of his life. Truly tugs the heartstrings!


----------



## kc8172 (May 15, 2009)

Oh , there are so many but a few that come to mind are , “A Prayer for Owen Meany “,  “Bridges of Madison County”, “ The last Lecture.”  I think I am just a crier 😭.


----------



## Rafael Pombo (Aug 7, 2018)

The book that holds the record for making me cry three times in a single read is _Wonder_. Yeah.


----------



## VinceMarciniak (Aug 30, 2018)

WordSaladTongs said:


> I cannot, after using complete phenq review on how to use phenq will not read books where animals play a large role. Just can't do it. I'll cry before anything happens. I just don't enjoy the animal-related emotions.
> 
> The last book that made me cry was A Little Life by Hanya Yanagihara. SO VERY GOOD!


Me too, for the animal-related emotions. Although I've never cried, I get too much emotional and I stop reading and go out for a smoke.


----------



## jlaughs (Aug 31, 2018)

Although this thread is about books that made one cry, I'd like to mention the poem that made me cry: The City in Which I Love You by Li Young Lee.

It's a remarkable poem, full of stunning imagery and revelations. I also like his anthology, "Behind My Eyes," although I haven't read all the poems in this anthology carefully enough.

Anybody here like Lee?


----------



## Fleurina (Nov 13, 2017)

The winner is All Quiet on the Western Front by Erich Maria Remarque.



> Collen McCullough's Thorn Birds.


rchapman1 - you reminded me of this. Over thirty years ago I had a day off work with zillions of things to do. But I picked up this book at 9 am and marathon-read until about 8 pm with reluctant quick pauses, and I remember crying - it was an emotional roller-coaster.


----------



## Scout Dawson (Oct 19, 2018)

The first book to ever choke me up was _The Time Traveller's Wife_ without a doubt. Second book, which got me even worse, was _Me Without You_.

I'm not even a romance reader at heart, but they were so beautifully written!


----------



## MatthewE (Oct 3, 2018)

The Shack and Ted Dekker’s The Circle series. They both got me pretty bad.


----------



## NanSweet (Apr 14, 2015)

The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers,  but only the first time I read it, and I REALLY cried, not just a few sniffly couple of tears.  The second time I read it, I was disappointed because the scene didn't have the same emotional impact.


----------



## davart (Nov 12, 2018)

'A Christmas Carol' by Charles Dickens opened the flood gates for me. It still brings tears to my eyes while watching the new Disney movie.


----------



## Sandy Appleyard (Mar 23, 2015)

The Guardian by Nicholas Sparks.  I just can't read him anymore even though I love his stories.  In almost every book, someone dies, and in The Guardian, a dog dies.  Soooooo sad.  I cried days later just thinking about it.


----------



## nolongerpublishing (Aug 29, 2016)

Stephen King's novel 11/22/63 really got me a few years ago. More recently, I worked on Desolated: Oil Apocalypse #5, by Lou Cadle, and there was also a moment close to the end there that got me choked up. I do love media that gets tears flowing, so I'll certainly be scouring previous responses in this thread for recommendations!


----------

